# Electronic Knit Radar



## honey bear (Oct 2, 2012)

I purchased 2 knitting machines and ribbers from a friend
and in all of the items there is a Electronic Knit Radar
KR10.

Do any of you have any information on this product? What machine was it sold with?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

There's some information on the KR10 at http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/PatternSystems.php

On this site there's a further link to a tutorial at Clearwaterknits.

Val


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It would be used with an electronic silver reed/singer/knitmaster/studio machine


----------



## honey bear (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you I will check these out.


----------



## IreneWoods (Sep 19, 2012)

The KR 10 was sold as a separate accessory, usually for electronic machines and the LK 150 which do not have built in contour/radar units. On the earlier Lk 150s, it was necessary to get an updated row counter, with a port on the side that accepts the cord from the contour unit. This updated row counter was included with newer LK 150s.

You can check the info on my website, Clearwater Knits for a starter lesson on the KR units...older paper sheet models, as well as this one. They are actually fairly simple to use, but are not everyone's "cup of tea". It does take a little time to get used to them.

I currently run an alterations shop, in a commercial space, and won't be home for about five hours, but will be happy to chat with you later this evening if you like.

Irene Woods
http://www.clearwaterknits.com


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

The KR10 can be used with any machine. It can also be used with hand knitting.


----------



## honey bear (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## mrsmarley (Jan 21, 2017)

Honey bear ,
Do you still have that electronic knit contour KR10 ,if you do ,would you sell it and how much for ?? Please 
Thank you in advance


----------



## mrsmarley (Jan 21, 2017)

Do you want to sell one of the KR 10 as I am looking for one ,where do you live which country ?? Please


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Mrsmarley, I have sent you a private message.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Mrsmarley, I have sent you a private message.


I have been made extremly upset and angry simply because I made this last post.

The PM I sent to Mrsmarley was to tell her that this topic was started on January 30th 2013;
That the lady hasn't posted, or started another topic, since Febuary 1st 2013;
That because she had asked where the lady lived, and evidently couldn't read this fact for herself, that she lived in Florida;
That she may be better sending this lady a PM simply because that may be picked up more so than just messages on the topic;
That if the lady was willing to sell that she must be aware of import duty, handling costs, and VAT, on top of actual cost and shipping.

I didn't put all this on the open topic as I didn't want to sound as though I knew it all, nor did I want to embarrass Mrsmarley in anyway.

What I didn't know (how could I) was that Mrsmarley had agreed to buy from another/different member of the forum in personal messages. The seller presumed wrongly that I was selling an Electronic Knit Radar.... which I am not. This assumption as now caused nasty PM's regarding the sale, with the last PM from the delightful Mrsmarley accusing me of sticking my nose in and losing her the chance of buying the said radar.

All this simply because I was trying to be helpful.......which is all I have ever tried to be in all the time that I have been a member of this forum. Thank goodness that not all members are the same. :sm13:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

What a mess all because susieknitter one of the nicest most helpful and considerate knitters sent a pm informing a knitter who was hoping to buy a kr10 from someone who was only seeking information about it, and was not offering to sell it some 4 years ago. It's true that not everyone happens to take note of the date a topic or reply was written but to write such an assertive reply, that can be read on the WWW, to "tell her off" accusing her of sticking her nose in other peoples business in response sure says a LOT about how some are inclined to jump into action on wrong assumptions.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Susieknitter, please don't let one bad experience get to you, or make you hestitant to jump in when you feel you have something to offer to the discussion. You're a valued member of this forum, and have offered tons of useful hints and info over the years.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you Kate and Rangiejp for your very kind comments. I must say it came as quite a shock, upset me, and made me angry, but I am fairly easy going and I have got over it now. Seeing that I have made some absolutely smashing friends over the six that I have been a member of this forum, that I care about and respect, I'm not going to let the odd one or two spoil that.


----------



## Kenn Sweeney (Sep 4, 2017)

Looks like you haven't received any responses to your question about the Electronic Knit Radar KR 10. Those are accessories to the LK150 machine that use to be made by Singer but are now manufactured by Silver Reed. If you do not have a need for it I would like to purchase it from you. Please email me with details if that is something you will consider. ([email protected])


----------



## Kenn Sweeney (Sep 4, 2017)

Oops, when I saw the original post I didn't see all the comments until I posted my remarks above. I apologize for not seeing those comments . . . probably because I wasn't a registered member at the time. Please excuse my ignorance.


----------

